# Motorola BT kit w710/ V



## KCW002 (Oct 12, 2003)

Having a 01 X5 and not wanting to be overlooked or out priced by the Bluetooth following, today I installed my Motorola BT kit. (Ebay $155.00)

For starters my intentions were to use the factory front speaker, mic, and radio mute line. I gotta tell you… The wiring diagrams I found were consistent with my X5, but I could not get the speakers or mic to support my efforts. I put my greed to the side and continued.

This kit is awesome!!! I am using the factory radio mute line, which displays phone on my MID. The speaker in the kit is VERY loud no real need for the factory speakers. My only compliant is the wires are a bit short.

Forget pressing a button on my steering wheel to answer…. I just say “answer” on incoming calls and the call is processed. I have the Motorola V710 and Voice Command is great. The kit support the phones Voice Command and has its own voice activated dialing; I prefer the VC!

These pics were taken with my phone – I made no effort to capture the 1.2 meg quality of the camera in the phone. I am painting the BT controller black and will post quality pics when its done.


(Crap... the phone pics are 1200x900 the limit is 1200 x 800 I'll post after I figure out how to change the size)

Kevin


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

very cool... is this the Motorola bluetooth car-kit that you are referring to--

http://www.motorola.com/mdirect/demos/bluetooth03/index.html

would definitely like to see some pics.


----------



## KCW002 (Oct 12, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> very cool... is this the Motorola bluetooth car-kit that you are referring to--
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/mdirect/demos/bluetooth03/index.html
> 
> would definitely like to see some pics.


Yes, this is the same kit as in this link. I placed the BT control pad on the left side of the wheel. You can place it anywhere, but it is not wireless....

I made a new vent-clip from the v710 holster. The 12 power comes up via the AC vent the details are in another post under cell phone holder. You can leave you phone in your purse / pocket, but i prefer a secure place to hold my phone while i drive.

The overhead storage. I moved the mic over to the diver and put the roof control in the center. I plan to pick up another mic cover to balance the look...

I painted the BT contol pad with plastic paint ( it comes in silver) I also painted my white e-pass black...

Let me know if I can help - sorry for the blurrrrrr!

Kevin


----------

